

Visa fee hikes are drawing criticism from tech companies - rpavlick
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703293704575430430114163258.html

======
hga
Full text:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22serve+their+U.S.+customers...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22serve+their+U.S.+customers.+But+the+biggest+impact%2C+critics+say%22+site%3Awsj.com)

